# Dundee Shipbuilding Company



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Anyone have any info on this yard, believed to have started in 1906, having previously been the Dundee Shipbuilders Company?


----------



## birgir (Sep 4, 2006)

I do only have the negative information that the company i gone by 1925, according to Lloyd´s list of shipbuilders that year.
A list of vessels by shipbuilders states that the company was first known as A.Stephen & Son, then Dundee shipbuilders Co.Ltd. and finally Dundee Shipbuilding Co. (Ltd).

Birgir Thorisson


----------

